# Multiple R-15 Issues: Update



## jcfolk (Jun 16, 2006)

A quick review for those of you keeping score at home--- (dates are approximate but pretty close)

Unit #1: Received new R15 on March 3 with brand new service and dish install. This one died on May 15 (hard drive failure)
Unit #2: Received refurbished R15 on May 17, died on June 8 (hard drive failure)
Unit #3: Received refurbished R15 on June 12, DOA (never booted up)
Unit #4: Received refurbished R15 on June 14. Could not turn unit off. IR receiver on unit failed within first 24 hours.
Unit #5: Received refurbished R15 today, June 21. It booted up fine, detected the new software available, started to download it, then...you guessed it...it died. Won't power up.

Just spent 45 minutes on the phone with D*...the first 10 minutes at the first level, then the remainder with "advanced tech support".

I asked, starting with Unit #3, for a NEW R15, and was told that it wasn't possible. With Unit #4 I asked again and was told they could do that but it would extend my 2 year commitment. I declined.

(BTW, I've already gotten, pretty much unprompted, two premium packages---one free and one at a steep discount. I don't want any more freebies; I just want a receiver that works.)

Tonight I argued for a new unit and was again told no. I was told it would extend my commitment and again I refused. But I didn't give up. I asked to speak to a supervisor...repeatedly. I didn't get upset, I didn't curse, I didn't raise my voice.

Finally they gave in. They are sending me a new R15 for free, with no extension of my commitment. Lesson learned is that if you are civil and persistent and you're in the right, don't accept "no" for an answer. Sooner or later they'll give in.

Don't know if this will solve my issues, but it can't be any worse than receiving one defective refurbished receiver after another. Will keep you posted on how D* follows through with hopefully a NEW Unit #6.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

jcfolk said:


> ... then the remainder with "advanced tech support".


Ahhh, the head CS office in Jakarta! 

Seriously, I can't believe the problems you've had. They should have someone bring it to your home and set it up for you. And, have someone else make you a margarita while their doing it!

Hope that's the last of your problems.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Ahhh, the head CS office in Jakarta!
> 
> Seriously, I can't believe the problems you've had. They should have someone bring it to your home and set it up for you. And, have someone else make you a margarita while their doing it!


Let's see, isn't that part of what Titanium is all about? Only $7500 a year for the first hundred or two subscribers.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Let's see, isn't that part of what Titanium is all about? Only $7500 a year for the first hundred or two subscribers.
> 
> Carl


I think I missed the part about the free cabana boy, and the margarita's. :lol:


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I think I missed the part about the free cabana boy, and the margarita's. :lol:


For that price it better be a chick (well, if that's your preference, of course)


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> For that price it better be a chick (well, if that's your preference, of course)


I'd prefer a woman, my wife would probably want a man. I wonder if they'd send one of each for couples or maybe I could get her to choose a woman too


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I'd prefer a woman, my wife would probably want a man. I wonder if they'd send one of each for couples or maybe I could get her to choose a woman too


From what I've read, the best you are going to get is a hairy dirty CSR that is always on call (ew)...

Or Playboy TV.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

All right all Right... let's get it out of the gutter.....

:backtotop


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

My brain can never get out of the gutter. I have one of those 100 year iron clad leases on it. :lol:



Earl Bonovich said:


> All right all Right... let's get it out of the gutter.....
> 
> :backtotop


----------



## jcfolk (Jun 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> All right all Right... let's get it out of the gutter.....
> 
> :backtotop


Earl, any thoughts on my situation? Am I just lucky with my refurbished R15s, or what? :eek2:

As I've stated earlier, I'm not looking for any freebies, but I've essentially been without half my service for 6 weeks, have had to be home for a service call (luckily on a Saturday), have had to return 5 units via FEDEX so far, and worst of all have had to explain my situation over and over _ad nauseum _to first level custom reps while spending literally HOURS on the phone. It hasn't cost me any money so far, but time is valuable, and I'm certainly right now not getting what I'm paying for.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I would suggest you maybe get with the customer retention department and go at it. Maybe they can help you get somewhere and help you be happy with being a customer also. 



jcfolk said:


> Earl, any thoughts on my situation? Am I just lucky with my refurbished R15s, or what? :eek2:
> 
> As I've stated earlier, I'm not looking for any freebies, but I've essentially been without half my service for 6 weeks, have had to be home for a service call (luckily on a Saturday), have had to return 5 units via FEDEX so far, and worst of all have had to explain my situation over and over _ad nauseum _to first level custom reps while spending literally HOURS on the phone. It hasn't cost me any money so far, but time is valuable, and I'm certainly right now not getting what I'm paying for.


----------



## jcfolk (Jun 16, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> I would suggest you maybe get with the customer retention department and go at it. Maybe they can help you get somewhere and help you be happy with being a customer also.


If my NEW R-15 arrives and works without any issues, and I don't have to call customer service any more, then I will be ecstatic!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I definately understand that 



jcfolk said:


> If my NEW R-15 arrives and works without any issues, and I don't have to call customer service any more, then I will be ecstatic!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You my friend have a serious round of bad luck.

My recommendation though would be to get a mid-range/quality UPS (probably around $50)

There has to be something causing those issues, and POWER could be just one of them. 

(Even with out problems, I would always recommend a UPS).

If #6 doesn't work... then my best recommendation would be to go to a local shop and buy one and ask for an equal credit


----------



## jcfolk (Jun 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You my friend have a serious round of bad luck.
> 
> My recommendation though would be to get a mid-range/quality UPS (probably around $50)
> 
> ...


I have a new APC UPS/surge protector for the DVR. But even if it IS a power issue, that doesn't explain why my TV, DVD player, surround sound system, cable modem and VOIP router (which are all on the same circuit---I actually have 2 UPS/surge protectors back there) have had no power related issues, unless the R15 is exceptionally sensitive.

Additionally, other than the first two units which displayed the same symptoms before they died, the other three failures have been something different....DOA, then a bad IR receiver, then a "hangup" on a software upload. A power issue probably wouldn't have caused these things....not that it's impossible, but in my opinion it's unlikely.

I think your first comment (a serious round of bad luck) is on the mark, but if my experience is indicative of D*'s quality control for these supposedly "refurbished" and tested units, then D* must be really bleeding money on these R15s. Doesn't bode well for future price increases, because we the customers are the ones who ultimately will be paying for all this. Or not paying, by voting with our wallets and leaving D*.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

But the R15 is different then those other devices...

They don't have a hard drive that spins up and spins down...

Your TV and your Sound System shouldn't be plugged into the battery side of that UPS btw.. 

IIRC, it is an outsourced facility that does the referb processes..
Still not good, but recently the new exec for fullfilment (can't remember the name), said that they definently need to improve...


----------



## jcfolk (Jun 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> But the R15 is different then those other devices...
> 
> They don't have a hard drive that spins up and spins down...
> 
> ...


DVR, cable modem, VOIP router, and cordless phone are on battery backup side...all others are on the surge protector side.

"Definitely need to improve" seems to be an understatement!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

jcfolk said:


> If my NEW R-15 arrives and works without any issues, and I don't have to call customer service any more, then I will be ecstatic!


That statement is just plain sad. Not a jab at you jcfolk, just sad that anyone would be "ecstatic" just to get a useable product. I'm sure a lot of us would be ecstatic if most of the bugs get fixed, and that's sad too. We should feel satisfied, at most.


----------



## jcfolk (Jun 16, 2006)

qwerty said:


> That statement is just plain sad. Not a jab at you jcfolk, just sad that anyone would be "ecstatic" just to get a useable product. I'm sure a lot of us would be ecstatic if most of the bugs get fixed, and that's sad too. We should feel satisfied, at most.


I understand what you're saying....sad that our expectations are so low. But at this point it's a fact.

I'm assuming that people from D* monitor this forum....are you out there? If so: Fix the stupid R15!!!!

Don't get me wrong....I LIKE the R15 and D* a lot. D* is cheaper than digital cable from Time Warner, which is what I used to have. Much better picture quality too, and the DVR is much better as well---at least in concept. (The only thing I miss from the old DVR is picture-in-picture, with swap capability and the ability to move it from corner to corner. Is that on our wish list for R15 feature upgrades, anyone?)

That being said, the R15 might be the best DVR in the world, but it doesn't mean anything if the stupid thing won't work. Kind of like having a Corvette sitting in the garage....what good is that?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Your TV and your Sound System shouldn't be plugged into the battery side of that UPS btw..


Out of curiosity why? Beside the fact that I assume it would drain the UPS fast, is there any other reason?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Out of curiosity why? Beside the fact that I assume it would drain the UPS fast, is there any other reason?


That is exactly the reason.

Since when you are using a UPS, you are basically "running" off the battery at all times (where it is just recharging as you go)

The drain that the Reciever and the TV are causing could very easily shortten the life of the battery.

Let allone if you did have a power failure, that 30 minute battery for the DVR and Clocks... may last less then 5

Same reason why you should run a Laser Printer off a UPS


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Since when you are using a UPS, you are basically "running" off the battery at all times (where it is just recharging as you go)


Virtually none of the lower cost consumer grade UPS's operate that way. They run off the AC line, and switch to battery power rapidly (milliseconds) upon loss of AC.

Commercial UPS installations typically do provide continuous inverted power - but they typically cost a lot more. Last one I bought (at work) ran somewhere around $25,000.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is exactly the reason.
> 
> Since when you are using a UPS, you are basically "running" off the battery at all times (where it is just recharging as you go)
> 
> ...


Ok, that's what I thought, I knew that was one of the reasons you didn't do it with laser printers.

Carl I didn't know that. I always thought it was the way Earl said. I guess I'll stop telling out clients that. I guess you learn something new every day.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmmm... go figure

Thanks for the correction


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Virtually none of the lower cost consumer grade UPS's operate that way. They run off the AC line, and switch to battery power rapidly (milliseconds) upon loss of AC.
> 
> Commercial UPS installations typically do provide continuous inverted power - but they typically cost a lot more. Last one I bought (at work) ran somewhere around $25,000.
> 
> Carl


You can get whats called an Online UPS which is as you stated a UPS that runs off the battery at all times and then only uses the power to keep the battery topped off. You can pick up a 1400 VA Online for about $700 which is WAY more then the cheapy BestBuy UPS's you see in the wekend flyer. Then again when it comes to having a pure power going to your mission critical machines you get what you pay for.

I use the TrippLite Online for most of my customers, not only does this provide no switch over time but it's also a pure SineWave power coming from it. So you don't get damage from Brownouts and such that are very bad in Florida during the summer.


----------

